# DNP guide.....



## MEATNECK (Aug 10, 2004)

*DNP guide/program by Fonz and Macro*

The 7-day DNP fat loss plan:

The 7-day DNP fat loss plan involves a moderate to high dosage of DNP for fat burning. The DNP fat loss plan involves a 7-day on, 7-day off approach with four distinct phases. Most athletes using DNP follow this type of cycle. The phases are as follows:

Phase 1: The 3-day Carb-Depletion Phase.

Phase 2: The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase.

Phase 3: The 14-day DNP Phase.

Phase 4: The 2-day Post-DNP Phase.

Phase 1. The 3-day Carb-depletion phase

Phase One has a three-day duration and begins the four days preceding the ingestion of DNP. The purpose of this phase is to deplete muscle-glycogen content by restricting carbohydrates. This is achieved through a Ketogenic style diet.

Kcals should be restricted to 10-12 times bodyweight in lbs. And carbohydrates should be restricted to less than 60g/day. Protein is consumed at 1 gram per pound of bodyweight or higher and the remaining dietary calories should come from fat.

This phase lasts exactly 3 days, and will reduce muscle-glycogen levels so that the body is forced to rely on fat as fuel more readily when you start your DNP cycle.

Phase 2 The 1-day Thyroxine (T3) Re-normalization Phase

This is a new concept for DNP dieting. During the past three days, the athlete has restricted carbohydrates and as a direct consequence T4-T3 conversion is slowed down resulting in reduced T3 levels. This is bad for the DNP phase, as you need enough active T3 to last throughout the entire 7-day on DNP phase.

Day four of the DNP cycle involves a mega-carbohydrate meal at mid-afternoon (4-6PM) designed to create a massive insulin spike and re-normalize T4-T3. This concept has been extrapolated from ketogenic diets and has been shown to dramatically increase serum concentrations of T3.

Day 4 involves Keto eating until the Mega-carb meal. Then in the late afternoon, at least circa 250g of carbohydrates must be consumed to create an insulin spike. Any sugar (fructose, sucrose, maltose etc.) is fair game. Fructose in particular is good because it primarily re-fills liver glycogen which is directly involved in T4-T3 conversion. (Empty liver glycogen signals the thyroid to decrease T4-T3 conversion).

As a side-note, a 250g carb-meal after three days of Keto dieting creates a more pronounced insulin spike than would a 250g carb-meal after three days of normal eating.

Kcals during Phase 2 should be kept at 15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs can be calculated by the athlete. The only carb intake on day 4 should be the 250g carb-meal.

Phase 3 The 14-Day DNP Phase

The first two days of actual DNP consumption are the most important to follow correctly. During Days 1 and 2 of the actual DNP portion of the cycle, it must be determined if the athlete will have an allergic reaction to DNP.

Day 1: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

Day 2: 200 mg of DNP is ingested

At this point the dieter should be able to assess if an allergic reaction has occurred. A DNP-stimulated allergic reaction will lead to swelling in as little as 1 to 2 days time. Approximately 10% of athletes will have such a reaction. The unfortunate few who experience this type of a reaction must terminate the cycle immediately. Benadryl or Ketotifen (Anti-histamines) can be used to treat mild symptoms. Obviously a doctor should be consulted should the symptoms prove more severe.

Day 3: Dieters making it to day 3 of the DNP phase have the option of increasing their dosage. The normal dosage for beginners is 400mg DNP/day. Even an amount this small should provide outstanding results. A word of caution. DO NOT TAKE MORE, if you are not experienced with DNP-use. More advanced users may chose to go higher based on past experience.

The 400mg/day dosage is maintained from Day 3 through Day 9(Exactly 7 days). The last dose is taken on Day 9.

Supplementation and Nutritional Protocol for a DNP cycle:

1. An ECA stack is beneficial while on a DNP cycle as it as it acts as an anorectant. DNP raises Neuro-peptide Y levels in the brain, which is directly linked to increased hunger. Consuming 75-100mg total of ephedrine alkaloids/day should be sufficient to suppress appetite. PPA (Nor-ephedrine) should NOT be used as it causes lethargy when combined with DNP.

2. Anti-oxidants. Due to the DNP induced rapid combustion of fats, free-radical production skyrockets up-wards. To combat this, anti-oxidants must be used. Anti-oxidants are the single most important supplement to take on a DNP cycle.

a) Fat-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin E: 1000mgs/day

B) Water-soluble Anti-O: Vitamin C: 2-3g/day

c) Alpha Lipoic acid: 600-1000mgs/day

Dual-anti-oxidant: BOTH fat & water-soluble actually re-cycles other anti-oxidants.

3. Glycerol: Although optional, glycerol is often consumed at 15ml's 3X/day. Glycerol increases hydration for many athletes.

No additional supplements are really required other than these three. All the rest you have read in various DNP articles are more for peace of mind than improved functionality. I consider them overkill.

4. Water: Not a supplement, but an absolute necessity.

DNP causes sweating and can be incredibly dehydrating. Dehydration is the NUMBER ONE cause of most DNP problems and deaths. Excessive dehydration results in over-heating. Dieters who do not replenish fluids properly while on a DNP cycle could die. The consensus among athletes is that at least two gallons of water must be consumed daily.

5. EAT FRUIT while on your DNP cycle.

Fruit for some reason has been found to greatly reduce the lethargy associated with a DNP cycle. It also has a high water content, therefore it helps to keep the dieter hydrated. Watermelon is an obvious recommendation.

6. Dietary intake: There are several schools of thought on this matter, but sticking to the old standard always works.

Kcals should be kept anywhere from 10-15X Bodyweight in lbs. Macro-nutrient break-downs should be kept at around 20% fat, 30% protein and 50% carbs. (Changing the ratios in favor of more carbs and protein w/ less fat will result in a more fat loss but nothing special. Also, remember that more carbohydrates means more heat.)

Take for example the 220 lb (100 kg) bodybuilder. He would consume anywhere from 2200 to 3300Kcal /day (Depending on his appetite control).

WHAT NOT TO DO on a DNP cycle.

a) Do not under any circumstances consume alcohol or ANY type of diuretic while on a DNP cycle. Alcohol and diuretics will dehydrate you and can cause SERIOUS problems.

B) Do not remain in a hot environment without replenishing fluid loss due to perspiration. This too can also cause SERIOUS problems.

c) Do not begin with a high dosage of DNP if you are a novice. This is just asking for a trip to the ICU.

The half-life of 2,4 Dinitrophenol is 36 hours. So, after 36 hours, there is only 50% of the DNP remaining in your system. Therefore, 72 hours later 25% remains. Then 12.5% remains after 108 hours. After 5 days (120 hours), there's roughly 9% of the DNP left in your body that you had on Day 9. This DNP concentration is low-enough to allow you to begin Phase 4 of the cycle -- the 2-day Post-DNP phase -- without compromising glycogen synthesis rates. Kcals during Days 10-14 should remain the same as during days 3-9.

Phase 4: The 2 day Post DNP Phase.

The whole purpose of this phase is to get muscle-glycogen levels back to normal. The Ketogenic carb-up can be used as a sort of template for this phase.

After Phases two and three, muscle-glycogen levels are depressed and need to be replenished.

Day 15: Carb-intake should be 7g/Kg of LBM (lean body mass = bodyweight minus body fat.) So assuming a 220 lb bodybuilder has 0% body fat, lol, he would consume 700 g of Carbs. Protein-intake remains at 1g/lb and fat is restricted as low as possible.

The focus on day 1 should be on High-GI foods like Fat-free Ice-cream and all the other non-fat high sugar desserts. Calories should be around 4000 for the 220-lb bodybuilder -- in other words, 18X bodyweight in lbs.

Drastically restricting fat is CRITICAL here, as the body is still burning fat for fuel as you replenish your glycogen stores. In essence, the dieter is still losing fat while carbing up.

Day 16: Muscle-glycogen has increased, so carb-intake should be decreased from day one's 7g/Kg to only 5g/Kg of LBM. That would be 500g for our 220-lb bodybuilder. Protein is 1g/lb again. Fat remains as low as possible. Kcals for the dieter are reduced to 3000 Kcal range, or around 14X Bodyweight in lbs. The focus of Day 2 should be low-GI foods like vegetables, milk, lean meats etc.

Additional Precautions:

Dieters feeling extremely nauseated or who vomit during a cycle should discontinue use immediately and not restart for at least 36 hours.

Dieters should carry a pocket thermometer at all times. If body temperature rises above 102 Fahrenheit then the dosage should be lowered or the cycles should be terminated. Additionally, the dieter should take a very cold bath to lower the temperature.

In addition to water, V8 juice should be consumed. Drinking gallons of water depletes the body of electrolytes pretty badly predisposing the dieter to shock, nausea, lethargy, and even death. V8 is the best for replenishing electrolytes as it contains 950mg of potassium per 8oz compared to Gatorade's 35mg of potassium in 8oz.

Massive amounts of fruits and sweets should be consumed if one becomes nauseated or vomits - i.e. force feed yourself.

Dieters should never allow themselves to become overheated on a DNP cycle. Always stay next to a fan and keep the air conditioner on. Do not attempt a DNP cycle if you work out doors in a warm climate or another warm environment like a kitchen. Even at low doses this can build up and be potentially dangerous.

There are two versions of DNP - regular and crystalline. Know which one you are taking. When taking the crystalline DNP caps, never take more than 200mg at once if you've never used it before. Even if you are used to it, it is still much safer to spread the dosage throughout the day. Crystalline DNP is much faster acting and can rapidly elevate temperature.

Post-Steroid Cycle Use of DNP

One of the primary causes of muscle breakdown after a steroid cycle is suppressed TSH. Anabolic steroids suppress TSH, which in turn lowers T3 and T4 production by the thyroid gland. The reduction in TSH is one reason that anabolic steroids are such excellent muscle builders.

Soon after the completion of a steroid cycle, TSH up-regulates, which in turn super-stimulates the thyroid. This excess stimulation causes the thyroid to produce above normal levels of T3 and T4. This increase in thyroid hormones is highly catabolic and is the main reason why people lose muscle post-cycle.

Athletes have learned that they need to restrict T3 production post cycle to prevent muscle loss. A novel approach to achieving this goal is the use of DNP. About 80% of the body's endogenous T3 is produced from the metabolically inactive T4 to the metabolically active T3. The de-iodinase enzyme is responsible for this conversion. It literally cleaves off an iodine molecule.

By ingesting 200mg DNP/day, the athlete can correct the over stimulated Thyroid, returning T3 levels back to normal. DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.

As a bonus, the reduction in your ATP stores because of the DNP is counter acted by an increase in the oxidation of triglycerides as an energy source. The benefit is the elimination of any potential fat-gain from the low post-cycle testosterone levels. And as DNP is non-hormonal, it has no effect on HPTA recovery.

After cessation of DNP use post-cycle, the athlete will reap the benefits of the "Anabolic Rebound Effect" which further lends credence to the use of DNP as a post-cycle ancillary for the elimination of any post-cycle muscular losses.

Macro's DNP Supplements

200mg alpha lipoic acid 3x a day with meals

1200-1500mg magnesium in 2-3 divided doses.

2-3000mg vitamin C

1200IU of vitamin E

200mcg of selenium.

1000-2000mg of calcium (can't take it with the magnesium, though. Take it before bed)

Melatonin if you can't sleep and it is also one of the best and cheapest anti-oxidants.

50mg of zinc a day

one iron tab as hemoglobin is a protein as well.

A potassium gluconate tab or two a day

Taurine at 3g a day.

Glutamine at 15g-20g a day .

1 table spoon glycerol 3 x a day

at least 2 gallons of water

a fan to point at your head while sleeping- or at work- basically anytime you can point a fan at you

500mg grapeseed extract

300mg cranberry extract

600-900mg of green tea

a good mulit vitamin

EC+1g of tyrosine 3x per day and 20mg of yohimbine topically 2x per day- for added energy and fat burning effects


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

damn good read on DNP use. it's a serious business though, I've heard some horror stories related to DNP use, good luck to anyone who braves it. hope they read/use this post.

out of interest, with the T3 normalization phase, could you not just dose exogenous T3 from Thyroxine and not need the mega carb-up meal? the insulin spike, although only very short, could switch the body into a lipogenic state with all the fats from the keto diet still knocking around - spiking the insulin with them around could lead to some lipid deposits? granted, they probably wouldn't be noticeable, but still - the principle is there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

This thread is nearly 5 years old....................................


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Hmmmm, written by Fonz, 

I cant be bothered to read it, but seems very over complicated.

DNP is serious business, but so is Aspirin of you do not know what you are doing with it


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

wow, did not see that before. no idea how i found it then!

i'm not sure you can ever be over-complicated with DNP, id rather be meticulous about every single detail with it than be dead.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

tg1987 said:


> wow, did not see that before. no idea how i found it then!
> 
> i'm not sure you can ever be over-complicated with DNP, id rather be meticulous about every single detail with it than be dead.


You obviously know little about DNP, meticulous is not needed, sensible and not using it so you can carry on eating pies is,


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

meticulous is needed when you're messing around with your cellular biology at a molecular level. go wrong with this stuff and you're in A&E with nurses dousing you with ice-water every few minutes to prevent you spontaneously combusting due to your body temp being so high!

I would probably never use DNP, oxidative uncoupling is, for me, a step too far.

and pies are overrated :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Argueing with Nytol over drugs is not a conversation your going to win its really that simple

As far as complicated, every time i read about some one doing some big complicated cycle/ or whatever more often than not it will end in failure.

The more variables involved the less likely any thing will go to plan.

900mg of green tea PMSL what is that going to do then:laugh:


----------



## tg1987 (Aug 24, 2008)

not arguing, i just prefer to know whats happening physiologically speaking before i take anything, and knowing what DNP does just puts me off - seems a bit extreme tbh.

i agree with the complicated thing tho, if it's only going to happen in a very specific set of circumstances, chances are its probably not going to happen!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I like the fact the article listed all the supporting supplements, an ounce of prevention and all that.

At the very least, taking all of that will give some good health benefits, good that it was even considered really.

Yes a little on the complicated side but I have fcuk all else to do but read it ha ha never tried DNP either so was interesting :thumb:

SD


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

unfortunate thing that nearly all available (for bodybuilders) dnp is about 50% (after discounting filler) dnp (and isomers) and 50% various poisonous phenolic compounds (id guess that basically its crystallized industrial waste from some dye factory)

pure (even technical 96% stuff) dnp should have virtually no smell, dark yellow to bright orange powder - dark orange if crystals, depending on isomer breakdown and grain size

id advise anyone who thinking of using to source it from someone with access to chemical reagent wholesalers instead internet/your usual source

anyways, above article is overcomplicated


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

iv heard alot of horror stories about DNP

a man 36 years old took to much and messed around with it (not doing it proparly at all)

he began to sweat so much that the paramedics cleaned him of with 5 towels and then wrapped hes body in a plastic icebag,

when arriving in the hospital the man was in such pain that the whole ward could hear a huge scream before the mans body went into shock hes heart stopped and he died.

This story i got from a friend ho is a paramedic and was in the ambulance with the man.

Happened in Norway, west of the country city name was Bergen.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

i want to use this stuff but found it confusing.now even more so. thanks for the info but now my head is all fcucked lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DNP can be bad if not used properly... but unless you are many brain cells missing (not that uncommon unfortunately) then its not hard to run it and get good results... makes you sweat like a b!tch though and I really dont recommend it during a hot Aussie summer hehe...

*edit* this thread on anabolex in the Aussie section is a good one and there are some really useful posts... http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22577


----------

